# Anyone heard of Advanced Plotting Devices?



## 8arms (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey guys, 
I have recently acquired an old plotter, brand name APD extreme series PD-2400. I can not find any information on this machine what so ever. It seems to be in working order. Is anyone familiar with this machine, or brand? How can I find software to run this machine? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe...APD-Support

I think that's them, but it looks so 90's I'd be worried about a virus from any executable. The manuals should be ok.


----------



## 8arms (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, anytime I try to open that page, I get "This web page at Advanced Plotting Devices has been reported to contain unwanted software and has been blocked based on your security preferences."


----------



## ENSGraphics (Feb 16, 2017)

We use this 24" plotter at the shop to cut chrome and as our travel plotter. It's built like a tank! I've never had luck with the website, but the guys at APD do answer the phone. I actually stumbled across your post because I was looking up the new version of WinPC (which is compatible with the APD) and attempted to go to APDs website to see if they had a bundle kit. 

If you haven't figured it out yet, in order to teach the plotter where it's boundaries are (or "home" it) you have to slide the rollers to their positions PRIOR to turning on the machine or hit the home button after you move them. Always remember to move the rollers with the pressure off. When we use 24" vinyl and need the extra .5-.75" that we can't get out of our main plotter, we push the rollers to both far ends then slide the vinyl in so the blade side is fairly small. The same principal can apply to HTV, especially when you get that 15" roll that's actually 14.75".

Currently we have to use an adapter to use this on our laptops since I/O ports don't exist anymore. As far as other software, I'm not sure what else will work as we only use Adobe, WinPC Sign Pro, and Flexi.


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes. I have been using Anagraph plotters, which became APD plotters, for 25 years. They are good
plotters. They6 had their own software, called Anagraph 4.0, but you should be able to use other
cutting software. Like Flexi.

If want to sell yours, give me a call 205-475-3830. My oldest one just died.

CharlieB


----------

